# "Deep Transverse Arrest"????



## JWhite31 (Feb 22, 2005)

I was reading through my birth records and on the reason for my c-section, it says "Deep Transverse Arrest & Persistent Occipitoposterior position".....

I know the OP position....but what does "Deep Transverse Arrest" mean?


----------



## teachinmaof3 (Sep 15, 2003)

http://www.babydirectory.com/cgi-bin...NSVERSE_ARREST

Quote:

DEEP TRANSVERSE ARREST

This is the technical term that describes a delay in the second stage of labour because the baby's head, having failed to turn sufficiently to travel down the birth canal, gets 'caught' on the bones of the mother's pelvis. In order to deliver vaginally, the head needs to be turned using Keilland's forceps. This is sometimes referred to as a high forceps delivery and requires delivery by an obstetrically trained doctor. Anaesthetic is also needed, either a pudendal block or an epidural.

Although the forceps are designed to encase, rather than squeeze the baby's head, there is often some swelling and bruising after birth if delivery has been assisted in this way, which will subside quite quickly.
May have been something helped with changing positions, being on hands-knees, and spending time pre-labor helping her get in an anterior position.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Got stuck sideways right above the cervix?

Okay it's actually this

Both are just fancy ways of saying "the baby's head didn't engage properly."

Out of curiousity, did the decision to cut come from a stalled labor?


----------



## JWhite31 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*

Out of curiousity, did the decision to cut come from a stalled labor?

Not at all. I labored great, dilated fast w/ no problems...baby handled labor awesome.....the ONLY reason for my c/sec was because of the malposition/deep transverse arrest.









Basically the reason I'm asking questions now is because I am trying to figure out how good of a chance I have for getting my VBAC next time.
I am not TTC yet, but I'm thinking about it and I just want to be very well prepared b/c I really REALLY want a VBAC w/ the next one.
I am planning to see a midwife and go med-free, so I know that will help a LOT...but I just want to be confident that I can do it.

Thanks, girls.


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

I read something recently that Transverse Arrest generally happens when the bag of waters is artificially ruptured before an Posterior baby has had an opportunity to turn. Did this happen to you too?


----------



## JWhite31 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stayathomecristi*
I read something recently that Transverse Arrest generally happens when the bag of waters is artificially ruptured before an Posterior baby has had an opportunity to turn. Did this happen to you too?

Yes it did.







The doctor insisted my water be broken to help my contractions along. He wanted to break my water at 2cms!!! But I made them wait until I was at least 5cms. So my water was ruptured at 5cms. *sigh*
I wanna kick myself for not learning this stuff before I had her.....but I guess you live, you learn right?







:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

So they determined the positioning from a VE? Okay. I asked about stalled labor cause one of the signs of bad positioning is that the labor isn't productive.

And you will *definitely* have a wonderful VBAC!


----------



## JWhite31 (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep, he didn't even say she was OP until I was already pushing, so I don't think he knew she was OP until I started pushing, either.

But..my labor went awesome...and I didn't even have the typical back labor that comes w/ OP babies, but I think that's b/c she didn't turn OP until after I got my epidural.
(Which, BTW, I later read that epidurals can make babies turn OP.....) *rollyeyes* UGH!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Because you end up on your back more? Or does the drug itself make the baby spin? (And if the drug makes the baby spin, could we somehow harness it's power for good instead of evil?







)


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JWhite31*
Yes it did.







The doctor insisted my water be broken to help my contractions along. He wanted to break my water at 2cms!!! But I made them wait until I was at least 5cms. So my water was ruptured at 5cms. *sigh*
I wanna kick myself for not learning this stuff before I had her.....but I guess you live, you learn right?







:


Yup--you do live and learn. If it's any consolation, the same thing happened with my first child







:

Get as far away from that doctor as you possibly can!!!!!


----------



## JWhite31 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stayathomecristi*
Yup--you do live and learn. If it's any consolation, the same thing happened with my first child







:

Get as far away from that doctor as you possibly can!!!!!

Yep...that's EXACTLY why I am going to a midwife next time!!!! I am DONE with OBs if I can possibly help it at all. I have completely lost all trust in the obstetrics practice in this country after my c-section.







:

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## JWhite31 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*
Because you end up on your back more? Or does the drug itself make the baby spin? (And if the drug makes the baby spin, could we somehow harness it's power for good instead of evil?







)

I'm not sure. I read it in Mothering magazine, actually, one time while I was waiting in the doctors office (ironically enough, the SAME doctor that performed my unecessary c/s!!!!!....too bad it was AFTER my c/s!)
If I remember correctly, I think it said something about the epidural causing the pelvic muscles to relax so much...that combined w/ being on your back can make it easier for the baby to turn OP....
Something like that anyway. I can't remember exactly, I jus skimmed the article.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

My baby moved into DTA when I was labouring upright, at home and in a birth pool. My MW told me my only option was c-sec so we TF. By the time I got there I now know he moved OA and repositioned himself and I could have pushed him out. Some time lying on your left and just taking things easy normally moves them and if they're not in distress I see no reason to interfere. I think in our case, I was feeling overwhelmed by how low he was and my bones moving apart and so he put the brakes on to give me time to catch up emotionally. I was also moving (I now know!) in a way which would have moved him in the pool, it was instinctive and I heard my MW say she'd never seen a woman move like that. Shame she didn't trust me to move him, hey?







Shame I didn't know other than to trust me CP and do what was suggested too. I've learnt! I think Nancy Wainer Cohen's article "Bakers' Dozen" has info in it on DTA. Basically I believe that if a baby can be tilted in your pelvis on your hands and knees, they can be moved. Once I was stuck on my back with EFM strapped to me (Hospital Policy and truly excruciating!!!) and AROM done without my consent, he was probably going to be stuck for real.


----------



## tickledeeboo (Apr 13, 2008)

Janet - absolutely gorgeous UBAC montage of isobel's arrival - brought tears to my eyes !

Just wanted to say









-future midwife & fellow Canadian home-birther


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

wow. this happened to me...when I read the description, it sent tingles up my spine.
So for OP, I was with midwives that I did/still do to some extent, trust SO much for a homebirth. They were so supportive even when I went to 43 weeks. But I was in prelabor for about 2 of those weeks, so we were ALL(both midwives, hubby and I), simply exhausted. My body was super fatiged and everyone just wanted it to be over.
I felt that we all sort of gave up at a certain point. I wish I had known this, but am so psyched I do now so that I have the tools to ask the right question next go round...


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

both #1 and #2 for me were "stuck" behind my pubic bone during labor, and with encouragement to walk and rock my hips we were able to get them both to turn and deliver vaginally. DS had been in such an odd position for such a long time that he had a big lump on his head (called a subdermal hematoma) that calcified and is still on his head now 3 years later. i've always said that i would've ended up with a c/s both times had i not been with wonderful, skilled m/w's.

neither were posterior, but were occiput transverse (meaning head-down, facing sideways). so this last pregnancy i spent most of my energy and focus in the last trimester on getting baby to present properly - seeing a chiropractor once a week, doing the spinning babies inversions, being careful not to do a lot of leaning back in chairs and on the couch, etc. and it worked - she was completely posterior at 37 weeks, but was perfectly anterior by 38 weeks and stayed that way until birth and was the only one of my babies born with a nice round head


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

I recommend doing what PixiePunk did. Its ALL about position. Read Sit up & Take Notice if you can get a copy. Go to www.spinningbabies.com. See a chiropractor who works with pregnant women to insure proper pelvic alignment. The longer I'm in doula work, the more I realize that it is way more about a baby's position than it is about their size!

L


----------

